# THE BEST cleaner for getting bike grease off your hands...



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

Wet Ones, that brand only. I've tried most of the others, and they're not even close. Don't know what the heck's in them, but they get the blackest, dirtiest chain grease off of your hands with one swipe. I even use them to clean my chains before re-lubing. Amazing product!


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

I use laundry detergent and a nylon bristled brush.


----------



## chanc2 (Jul 30, 2009)

Try to use cooking oil from your kitchen on your dry hands... it works; then wash the oil off with dish washing soap.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I use Dawn Dish Washing Liquid and a Scrub Brush.


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

Phil Wood hand cleaner. Absolutely the best I've ever used, hands down.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

coffee grounds. 
Use it for a cup of joe first though


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

ProGold Bike Wash.

Use it to wash your bike, then use it to wash your hands. Works like a charm.

http://www.progoldmfr.com/products/bikewash.html


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

chanc2 said:


> Try to use cooking oil from your kitchen on your dry hands... it works; then wash the oil off with dish washing soap.


Clean motor oil works well also.


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

I prefer orange Gojo.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

I like the regular Gojo


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

+1 for Dawn dishwashing liquid and a brush if needed.


----------



## xcdude (Apr 1, 2009)

Prevention is the key!


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Olive oil.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

shill!!!


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Ditto on the gloves.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Shaving lotion. I think it's the lanolin they use. Works better than anything I've used..


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Another for gloves. 
Otherwise, pretty much all those "mechanic" type gooey hand cleaners have worked well. I just tire of the smell it leaves behind that impregnates your skin and remains for many hours later.They may not look like a mechanics hands but they smell like them.


----------



## Pbnj (Jul 13, 2009)

Slim Again said:


> Ditto on the gloves.


Another vote for the gloves!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

I don't think using gloves is eco friendly. :blush2:


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*+1 for Phil Wood*



monkeybullit said:


> Phil Wood hand cleaner. Absolutely the best I've ever used, hands down.


It dissolves the grease, has gentle grit that scrubs, and doesn't suck the moisture out of your hands.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Simple Green and a stiff brush.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Simple green...gloves if it's going to get extra funky.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Simple Green is way harsh on the hands. (I know, HTFU) Gojo works well and is less harsh. 

While odd, I like the coffee ground idea. It's abrasive yet it has oils in it to help break down the grease. Hmmm


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I read somewhere that after getting greasy hands, go wash that sink full of dishes. Byt the time you are done, the grease will be gone from your hands, and will will have scored points with your wife! Hmmm. Do I smell a new bike?


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

jmlapoint said:


> I use Dawn Dish Washing Liquid and a Scrub Brush.


No dish washing liquid on the planet can compare to 'Wet Ones'. Try them.....promise you'll be amazed, and just one little sheet will quickly clean even the greasiest hands. Believe me, I'm a former bike wrench who still works on all of my own bikes and friends bikes, and I've tried everything.


----------

